# DHCP inactive reservation



## muppet112 (Feb 13, 2007)

HI,
My first post, so here goes.
I am quite new to networking so sorry for any basic questions.
I have a Hp printer at a remote branch with a print server plugged into it (Netgear not sure of model). No one can print to that printer. In DHCP it says reservation inactive. I have tried deleting it and adding it back in again but have had no luck, it still says inactive.
Does anyone have any ideas. I am unable to ping either.

I haven't been able to find anything on the net.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

If you are unable to ping it then the print server is offline or your link to the remote branch is down.


----------



## muppet112 (Feb 13, 2007)

hi
sorry i meant i couldnt ping the print server. I can still remote into the branch and ping the server.
i have had someone turn off the printer and its server and turn them back on but no luck.
the branch did have power loss due to a storm the day before. 
i am starting think it may be stuffed and need to get a new one?
if anyone has any other ideas to try first would love to hear them.


thanks


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Is the link to the branch office a dedicated one or a VPN tunnel?


----------



## muppet112 (Feb 13, 2007)

it is a dedicated one but it looks like it is the print server box in the back is stuffed. I ended up going to the office and plugging the printer straight into the server (not using the print server box) and it printed a test page no problems. the settings are all okay.
when printing (trying to that is with the print server box) it comes up that it is spooling but nothing prints. ended up being able to ping as well (don't know what was the problem with that earlier).

thanks for your help.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad to see you got it situated.


----------

